# "I will destroy you"



## אדם

My question is mostly about the verb and if it was conjugated correctly (I recall being told that אכל conjugated in Hitpael makes it "destroy")
אתאכל אותך

תודה,

-
אדם​


----------



## Mjolnir

I will destroy you - אני אשמיד/אחסל/אהרוס אותך

להתאכל means "to become corroded", "to be consumed",  "to be burnt (by fire)".

You can see the conjugations of אכל here.

אתאכל doesn't exist.


----------



## Tamar

I've never heard the verb אכל in Hitpael, the sentence you wrote is therefor incorrect, if you want to say "I will destroy you", use the verb להרוס (root ה.ר.ס), to destroy:
אני אהרוס אותך


----------



## אדם

Okay, thanks guys for the rapid response.

So what I said means "I will burn you"?


----------



## Mjolnir

Mjolnir said:


> אתאכל doesn't exist.


----------



## Tamar

I will burn you would be אני אשרוף אותך
The Hitapael conjugation of אכל is not very commonly used (as you can see I didn't even remember there was such a verb, it sounded strange to me (!))
I'm afraid אתאכל אותך doesn't exist, the reciever of the action here is you, so the compliment אותך is wrong.
You could say אני אוכל אותך, but that means "I'll eat you"


----------



## אדם

Okay, thanks.

Isn't אוכל present tense though?

Is אאכול a word? it looks really weird because of the double aleph. Would it be written just like אכול (but still pronounced echol)? That's what I got from conjugating in future tense for I in פעל.


----------



## Tamar

Yes, אוכל is present when pronounced [oxel] (stress on final syllable), but future when pronounced [oxal] (stress on final syllable). They are written the same way.
The word "food", by the way, is also written the same אוכל, but pronounced [oxel], the stress is on the first syllable.


----------



## אדם

Oh, alright.

Is it written like that because of the aleph in the beginning?


----------



## Tamar

Sorry for the late response, Hauser.
If you're talking about the phonteic writing, there's supposed to be a glottal stop at the beginning, but have no IPA characters on my computer


----------



## אדם

בסדר, תודה רבה Tamar.

-
אדם
​


----------



## cfu507

Adam,
בנין התפעל is for situations in which you are going to do something to yourself not to someone else, like "I will get dressed", or for reciprocal actions "I will get married" or when you are passive.

I will destroy you means that you are going to do something to someone else. When you want to do something to someone else you can't use בנין התפעל.


----------

